# EOS hidden features



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

VW has never written an award winning owners manual and the EOS is now being delivered. Are there any trick things new owners are discovering as 'hidden features' with their new cars that the manual is not clear on? VWVortex members came up with many less than clear features with the introduction of the Phaeton. Such a list could be very helpful for new EOS owners too.
RB


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Having never owned a german car, I found the manual quite large (it does NOT fit in the glove compartment) 
Half the manual is warnings about things you could do to win a "Darwin" award. (Fake fun Award given to people that are weeded out of life by their inability to refrain from doing very stupid things) 
The radio manual is important, as features such as random pay don't have explicit buttons, you intead press the CD button for a while. To access the Setup menu on the multi function display, you hit reset for a long time on the menu.
These arethe only two non intuitive things I learned after reading the whole manual.
Whenever I am in Park, or Neutral, a green "Step on the Break"" light comes on. even if the emergency brake is on. The manual did not properly explain this light, or what it is supposed to tell you (I know, step on the break... but What for ?).
I'm still wondering about that one.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (ialonso)*

"Step on the Brake" is a left over courtesy of 60 Minutes and too many lawyers who tried to bury Audi and the sudden acceleration problem.
You can thank these same people for the ugly side push button on the DSG shift knob versus the beautiful one in the R32/GTI.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (notawagon)*

there is a shelf in the glovebox for the manual


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS hidden features (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_ VW has never written an award winning owners manual and the EOS is now being delivered. Are there any trick things new owners are discovering as 'hidden features' with their new cars that the manual is not clear on? VWVortex members came up with many less than clear features with the introduction of the Phaeton. Such a list could be very helpful for new EOS owners too.
RB

I'll believe that when I see it. The '05 Passat manual leaves a lot to be desired. It has way too many errors in diagrams and content...


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

owr084 I think the OP agrees with you on the manual not being as good as it could be. He wants new Eos features that are NOT in the manual posted.
Here's a question:
So, anybody know how to get the boost, or any other undocumented values to show on the MFD ? is it possible ?
Regards,


----------

